
Coffeebreak – Tool for live editing CSS components written in Vue - Drawinchi
https://github.com/Kocisov/coffeebreak
======
mchahn
Is there any relation between coffeescript and this? I doubt it but CS was the
first thing that leaped into my mind.

~~~
Drawinchi
I know right. But, there is no relation to coffeescript

